# Does anyone know where I can get a set of "Angry Eyelids" for a 2012 Beetle?



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Ive been looking all over the net and have had no luck finding the "Angry Eyelids" for the Beetle. Any info on this would be great...thanx.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Do you have an air-cooled Beetle or a 2012+ Beetle. If 2012+ Beetle, I don't believe I've seen any. But when you can get the HIDs w/LED DRL, why would you want them???


----------



## Eoo (Nov 18, 2012)

Link: ABT Beetle


----------



## Bossfoss (Nov 21, 2012)

That looks good!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

you cant go through abt to get those state side, you have to go through one of their dealers. I contacted one and they want $140.50+shipping for the eyelids primed.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I think the HIDs look mean enough without the lids. The lids give it that Disney Cartoon look... IMHO


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

The HID/LED lights make the car look more feminine (compared to the standard lights) IMO

Actually had several others say the same thing

I like the lids! Not paying $140 plus paint for them but...


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanx guyz, Ill try that. I have an INSANE 2012 turbo that I got loaded with every available option, but after I saw the "angry eyelids"...I had to have a pair! The lids on the 98-2010 models did look a little cartoonish. The new lids just look mean as hell!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> The HID/LED lights make the car look more feminine (compared to the standard lights) IMO
> 
> Actually had several others say the same thing
> 
> I like the lids! Not paying $140 plus paint for them but...


I know you said IMO, but, you gotta be kidding. Perhaps the tightest enhancement you can make to the car... Looks way better than those aftermarket pearl-necklace LED thingies...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

The OEM VW HID/LEDs are just something you gotta see in person to really know, especially at night. But TEHO.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd get some kind of eyelid, but I like the integrated eyelid-throwbacks (on the halogen lights) and wouldn't want to cover those up.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-beetle-b...agen|Model:Beetle&hash=item3cbfedb204&vxp=mtr


----------



## CCISFORME (Feb 17, 2012)

the beet said:


> The OEM VW HID/LEDs are just something you gotta see in person to really know, especially at night. But TEHO.


 Are the OEM VW HID units plug & play? Are they easy to install?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

The install is fairly simple with the correct retro-fit harness kit. The lamps are easy to swap out compared to earlier models of New Beetles. You will need to make very minor changes to the BCM using a VAG COM.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

CCISFORME said:


> Are the OEM VW HID units plug & play? Are they easy to install?


 In a word... not plug and play. The harness configuration from halogen to HID is different. Halogen is 10 pin. HID is 14. Also, HID requires an additional lead for the shutters.


----------



## CCISFORME (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anyone at least do an aftermarket non-HID projector beam headlamp for the '12 and after Beetle?


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

i would so love a set of the HID LED headlights but they r so dam expensive!!!


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

http://shop.abt-sportsline.de/en/catalogsearch/result/index/?limit=30&q=Beetle

Not sure if they ship to the states
But I found this


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Skimmy290 said:


> http://shop.abt-sportsline.de/en/catalogsearch/result/index/?limit=30&q=Beetle
> 
> Not sure if they ship to the states
> But I found this


Daddy Likey

http://shop.abt-sportsline.de/media...8d27136e95/b/e/beetle_5c0_detail_hinten_2.jpg


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Daddy Likey


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I actually found them on ABT website and it looks like they do ship to the states but God only knows what shipping charges would be! Ive heard of people using vinyl to make the covers too but only if you have the LED's so it doesnt get too hot. And hell yeah they are expensive! They come primed and then you still have to get them painted after that which is about another $80.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Not so angry... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-DOLLAR-...agen|Model:Beetle&hash=item3f2050f4c3&vxp=mtr


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Did ya see what those were on Beet? Those were for the "bubble body" I have almost decided against them anyways. I found the ABT website where you can get them and they are insanely expensive. And you still have to paint them. After buying them and painting them you have well over $200 in a set of "cat eyes"...as ABT calls them. Thanx for the look up anyways, I appreciate it!


----------

